# Shot in the dark.....



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello people.

It's another one of those post's asking if anyone would be kind enough to let me watch them cleaning, moving etc DWA.

Thinking of getting one in far future, it's not the handling so much but want to know about rooms, set ups, procedures etc. No better way to learn than seeing up close!

If anyone would be kind enough to PM me good sources of info, places to go, people to see that kind of thing also I would appreciate it very much.

Thanks, Owen.

PS. Forgot to add based in London but have car so can travel.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

cleaning what?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

shiftylou said:


> cleaning what?


Vivs, I doubt many get them out to play around with everyday so that is the ideal time to see how people deal with them.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

shiftylou said:


> cleaning what?


Shite, urates etc.

You still need to clean their vivs out like any other snake.:2thumb:

How old are you? I doubt anyone will even consider it until your over 18 - also what experience do you have. How many non-venomous snakes and how long have you kept them for etc.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> Shite, urates etc.
> 
> You still need to clean their vivs out like any other snake.:2thumb:
> 
> How old are you? I doubt anyone will even consider it until your over 18 - also what experience do you have. How many non-venomous snakes and how long have you kept them for etc.


No offence but you clearly do not own or have owned DWA.

I am 21, how old are YOU

Not even going to answer the other questions as they are non of your concern.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Owzy said:


> No offence but you clearly do not own or have owned DWA.
> 
> I am 21, how old are YOU
> 
> Not even going to answer the other questions as they are non of your concern.


I'm trying to help you out here!

In case it hadn't entered your tiny head you need to be 18 to hold a DWA licence and from EXPERINCE I know no one with DWA animals will let you interact with them before you are 18. It was a simple question that deserved a civil answer! As for experience with other snakes and how long you have been keeping them for this is also important as you need a good few years experince with non venomous before you even consider starting working towards a licence of your own. This are all things people want to know before offering you the chance to work on their collection.

Don't bother posting if your going to take offence when your asked questions on here - I was going to point you in the direction of someone who might have let you work with him but you can forget it now.

Oh and my experience with DWA is irrelevent. I may not have any hands on experience - mostly out of choice but I clearly know a damn site more about it that you!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Plus every kid in the country seems to want to get a DWA licence and seem to think that people are going to let a minor into handle their collection whan they are only 14 or 15.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for clogging up my thread with your waffle.

I did not want anyone to answer to it, just a few pm's.

You were treating me like an ldiot straight away and still are, however from a quick glance at your profile I can see I am missing out on very little from not befriending you. 

You clearly know more? SILLY. You have given me no information & seem to think you are the higher authority straight away. As for the 'kids' who come on here and ask advise, well you look about 12 in that stupid picture with your hood up.

Please do not reply.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Thanks for clogging up my thread with your waffle.
> 
> I did not want anyone to answer to it, just a few pm's.
> 
> ...


What does your not befriending me or a very old picture have to do with anything? It really shows your age when you resort to low brow, idiotic comments about peoples looks. Honestly I thought most people grew out of that once they left school, I suppose you'll be telling teacher that I'm being mean to you next.

You jump down my throat for asking a few questions BEFORE I point you in the direction of someone who would have probably let you work with him for a few months to help gain your DWA and you expect me NOT to get annoyed about it. Shame really since he has about 30 different species, including Rear fanged, front fanged, spitting cobras, lizards, caiman and a couple of venomous spiders. Working with a bloke like that would really of helped you get your licence.

I gaurantee you these are questions people will ask you and if you reply in this manner the only DWA animals your going to be handling are pissed of rabbits.

I'm not going to waste any more time with you, good luck and try not to get bitten....


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> what does your not befriending me or a very old picture have to do with anything? It really shows your age when you resort to low brow, idiotic comments about peoples looks. Honestly i thought most people grew out of that once they left school, i suppose you'll be telling teacher that i'm being mean to you next.
> 
> You jump down my throat for asking a few questions before i point you in the direction of someone who would have probably let you work with him for a few months to help gain your dwa and you expect me not to get annoyed about it. Shame really since he has about 30 different species, including rear fanged, front fanged, spitting cobras, lizards, caiman and a couple of venomous spiders. Working with a bloke like that would really of helped you get your licence.
> 
> ...


go away


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Let this thread die now.

I have found someone anyway so no need to waste anymore time with childish bickering. Ta


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

adlock:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> Shite, urates etc.
> 
> You still need to clean their vivs out like any other snake.:2thumb:
> 
> How old are you? I doubt anyone will even consider it until your over 18 - also what experience do you have. How many non-venomous snakes and how long have you kept them for etc.


 
Oh dear… did you get bullied at school, or are you possessed by an evil spirit ….? Neah you’re just a typical member of the BSNB (British Society Numpty Brigade)

Who do you think you are, to just start quizzing and falling out with random forum members expressing an interest in a hobby related to the DWA section of this forum? If he can’t ask here, where do you suggest he does ask? This section is for anybody to ask relevant questions about a wide range of subjects involving dangerous wild animals, it’s no concern of yours how old the person asking is, I’m sure any volunteers who are “DWA KEEPERS” will ask necessary questions and asses whether it’s worth wile showing the OP the ropes.

I struggle to understand how individuals with absolutely no experience or knowledge of DWA can justify giving somebody such a negative response so early in a thread like you did.

Oh... all spiders are venomous!

Give the guy a chance, you may want the help yourself one day, and it could be him who offers!

Dave


----------



## Holly123 (Feb 7, 2009)

here here dave . . .well said


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave 

It looks like you took the word right out of my mouth!

graeme


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

BIG thank you to those who have helped me out!

Learnt a lot.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we all had to start somewhere, first time I went to visit someone with hots, to have a chat and see how they do things, id never seen a venomous snake except in zoos, everyone starts at the bottom.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

SiUK said:


> we all had to start somewhere, first time I went to visit someone with hots, to have a chat and see how they do things, id never seen a venomous snake except in zoos, everyone starts at the bottom.


lol I had been around many many adders before but that does not compare to a big mamba!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they are formidable snakes


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sure are!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats my mamba, Tom gave her to me 

Ask him!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Thats my mamba, Tom gave her to me
> 
> Ask him!


That's a nice gift!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Thats my mamba, Tom gave her to me
> 
> Ask him!


I dont remember that being part of the deal! Otherwise, all ive got to show for such a beautiful mamba is a manky PNG taipan! :gasp:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh my lord Tommy C - just because you have been granted "bare-back rider" of the south-west, does not mean you can pick on me, I respect your title.

My taipan is beautiful, and I hope you are showing her the love she demands, and of course shows you.

Best

Dave:mf_dribble:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Shes loving life in her Vita-lite tub; see i do care about your manky Taipan dave! : victory:


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Oh dear… did you get bullied at school, or are you possessed by an evil spirit ….? Neah you’re just a typical member of the BSNB (British Society Numpty Brigade)
> 
> Who do you think you are, to just start quizzing and falling out with random forum members expressing an interest in a hobby related to the DWA section of this forum? If he can’t ask here, where do you suggest he does ask? This section is for anybody to ask relevant questions about a wide range of subjects involving dangerous wild animals, it’s no concern of yours how old the person asking is, I’m sure any volunteers who are “DWA KEEPERS” will ask necessary questions and asses whether it’s worth wile showing the OP the ropes.
> 
> ...



I think he had all right to ask such questions. It was in a slight rude manor, but how was he to expect that Owzy was 21? And had snakes of his own? You would ask the same, if someone you didn't know anything about asked if he could come and help with your DWA's.

But anyway I don't want to start any conflict, just a mere opinion.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

shadowfrog said:


> I think he had all right to ask such questions. It was in a slight rude manor, but how was he to expect that Owzy was 21? And had snakes of his own? You would ask the same, if someone you didn't know anything about asked if he could come and help with your DWA's.
> 
> But anyway I don't want to start any conflict, just a mere opinion.


Why did she need to ask the questions? Owen was asking DWA keepers for the chance for some experience. She doesnt have a DWA license, therefore, did not require that information from Owen. Not only that, but she was also rude about. Reading her posts still agitate me now, typical forum crap.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Why did she need to ask the questions? Owen was asking DWA keepers for the chance for some experience. She doesnt have a DWA license, therefore, did not require that information from Owen. Not only that, but she was also rude about. Reading her posts still agitate me now, typical forum crap.


To help him further in acheiving what he wants? It doesn't matter if she has one or not. The point is that she was only asking simple questions that needed simple answers. She proberly has knowledge on the matter e.g. I have never owned a Chinese Fire Belly Newt but have done so much research on them, that I could answer most majority of questions asked.


----------



## FrankJones (Feb 24, 2009)

cool mamba!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

shadowfrog said:


> To help him further in acheiving what he wants? It doesn't matter if she has one or not. The point is that she was only asking simple questions that needed simple answers. She proberly has knowledge on the matter e.g. I have never owned a Chinese Fire Belly Newt but have done so much research on them, that I could answer most majority of questions asked.


Please explain to me exactly how she was helping? How would her asking those questions get him any further to gaining experience? Any questions that required answers from owen would have been (through PM which he clearly asked for) asked by any DWA keepers offering a chance of experience. And finally, the most annoying thing is that after he stated, quite rightly, that it was non of her concern, she then starts to insult him. And your exmaple of the fire-bellied toads, means nothing. If owen was asking question about the natural history of mambas, and she new the answer, then great. However, if someone started a thread asking to see a collection of fire bellied toads and toad setups, you wouldnt have any need to start asking them questions as you dont keep toads!


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Well maybe she could of provided answers such as "If you don't have basically knowledge in snake keeping, then I don't think you'll have much look." I know if I was a DWA keeper, I wouldn't just go showing off a venoumos snake (before you disagree on the showing off part, I just mean having to take the snake out) when there is a un-knowledgable person who could make the wrong mistake and get bitten.

The whole Fire Belly _Newt _business was basically I don't have any of them, but I know alot about them. Same as, I don't keep and DWA's, but I've done research. Also how do you know she isn't going for a DWA license? 

Oh and I agree'd to saying it was a bit too rude.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I perhaps was a bit immature in my response to her 

However she could have quite easily pm'd me, I have been happy to tell those offering help. I did not think it was necessary to write out a CV of my reptile experience for all to see!


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I perhaps was a bit immature in my response to her
> 
> However she could have quite easily pm'd me, I have been happy to tell those offering help. I did not think it was necessary to write out a CV of my reptile experience for all to see!


And I understand where your coming from and agree with you, but these questions do need to be asked, pretty much standard procedure. Same as a job.

Good luck anyway!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Since this thread has raised it's ugly head again I'll attempt to clear things up.

Owzy, my question to you possibly wasn't worded in the best manner, not wanting to make excuses but I'd had a crap day and was taking it out on everyone else.

I was going to suggest you speak to Mark Amey of Bovingdon as he has a vast collection of DWA animals and is a pretty decent bloke, but before I PM'd you his details I wanted to check you were suitable. There are far too many kids on here who want to work with hots and think this is going to happen while they are still under 18. Yes I could have checked your profile but I didn't. The same goes for a friend of mine who has 20 odd years experience with more DWA species than I can remember. Once again before I sent you his details I wanted to make sure you weren't a 12 year old with a corn snake. Yes they could have asked you the questions themselves, but since I was going to recommend them to you I didn't want to waste either of their time.

So while I wasn't going to offer you experience directly, the point of my post was to help you.

While I don't have a DWA licence myself, venomous reptiles are somewhat of a passion of mine and since I was a teenager I've spent hours reading up on the subject. So while I don't have a practical, hands on knowledge, I know enough. This is besides the point but I thought I'd mention it.

At the end of the day you came across as being rude and got my back up. I reacted badly, and you have to admit so did you. As per normal with this forum things got out of hand very quickly and we pretty much both ended up looking a bit stupid. 

I'm not going to appologise becasue even if you didn't mean it your reply was offencive to me, you may not have meant it to be but thats how I took it. 
At the same time I don't expect any appolgy from you, since I can see how my reply could have been taken in the wrong manner, and was obviously offensive to you.
So shall we agree to call this a mis-understanding that got totally out of hand and leave it there?

Edit: And yes once again I could have PM'd you this but I wanted everyone to read it.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I didnt get through the whole post. I know Mark, and you could have just said go and see him at his shop. He can make his mind up himself, he is not a keeper who keeps his venomous a secret, he has 4 out on display! 

In term of 'kids' playing around... Mark would disagree with you on the front of having to be above 18 to start learning, he was very young when he started.

Leave it there.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Owzy now has the help and advice he was looking for, why these old threads need to be re-addressed, I’m not quite sure.

Shadowfrog: I think you need to concentrate on what you do best, and that’s watching “The Wind and the Willows", and playing with your froggies.

Abandonallhope: I do understand your point, and at least you have identified you were a little rude, I understand to a certain degree, I for one can be like that, especially after a bad day at work, Mark is a friend of mine, I’m fairly confident he wouldn’t allow anybody around his collection without one or two years of knowing him, he doesn’t suffer fools gladlyJ.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I think Owzy now has the help and advice he was looking for, why these old threads need to be re-addressed, I’m not quite sure.
> 
> Shadowfrog: I think you need to concentrate on what you do best, and that’s watching “The Wind and the Willows", and playing with your froggies.
> 
> Abandonallhope: I do understand your point, and at least you have identified you were a little rude, I understand to a certain degree, I for one can be like that, especially after a bad day at work, Mark is a friend of mine, I’m fairly confident he wouldn’t allow anybody around his collection without one or two years of knowing him, he doesn’t suffer fools gladlyJ.


Who you calling a fool?! lol

Thats why I didn't even bother asking him in the first place...

I agree I was just giving a thanks to those who helped out, not an invitation for those who can't help to once again give their opinions.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Owzy,

Not saying you're a fool, it's just a saying mate, anyway, I know you called over to look at some of Tom's collection, I dont think you could go far wrong with Tom's advice.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Edited - not worth it!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi Owzy,
> 
> Not saying you're a fool, it's just a saying mate, anyway, I know you called over to look at some of Tom's collection, I dont think you could go far wrong with Tom's advice.
> 
> ...


lol I know you wern't : victory:


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Shadowfrog: I think you need to concentrate on what you do best, and that’s watching “The Wind and the Willows", and playing with your froggies.


Funny as I don't actually own any frogs and I don't see where people are getting it from. I actually own a salamander and was referring to the fire belly newt. 

So if your going to _try _to insult me next time, make sure you do it properly.

End off.

EDIT: If you really want to carry on then let's take it to PM , instead of producing more un-helpful posts.


----------

